# Where to find bow parts?



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I was given a Fred Bear Pursuit bow with one broken limb. I call Fred bear company they said they didn't have anymore its a 2006/07 thanks for any info. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

look on ebay


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

You might post up on Bow Fishing Country forum if you don't get an answer here.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool thanks. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Feathers (Jun 11, 2011)

*Bow Parts*

Go to ArcheryTalk.com. This a forum dedicated to archery. There are quite a few sources listed there and the members are very helpful with any kind of archery problem. Good luck.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

89,

That's going to be a hard find for certain. I don't know of any bow shops that carry Bear bows, but if you can find a shop that carries Bear that may be your only hope. Good luck...


----------

